# Lopi wood stoves



## Guinea mama (Feb 8, 2005)

Has anyone owned or used a Lopi Elan wood stove? I am looking at buying one but I want to make sure its worth my time and money to go get it. Thank you.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I've had a Lopi Endeavor for many years. Based on the quality of this unit, I'd recommend any Lopi to anyone. Here it is:


----------



## Guinea mama (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice stove. I have been looking for a used or reasonable priced Lopi stove partly based on your previous posts. The one I found is priced right but it is a different from the current models in that it is painted metal over plate steel.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Aug 27, 2003)

Cabin~Do you use a fan to move around the heat or is that not necessary? WHat about when the days are more mild, like in the 30'sF????


----------



## Rod Torgeson (Oct 11, 2004)

I have the Lopi Endeavor wood stove just like the one Cabin Fever posted a picture of. I have had it for over 5 years and would recommend it. I do not have a fan on mine and so far haven't needed one. It heats my house just fine. My house is about 1600 square feet. If it gets too warm in the house in the winter, I just open a window for awhile. It is not uncommon for the temperature to get into the single digits here in the winter. Hope this helps. Rod<---in Appleton, WA


----------



## Mamafila (Jan 29, 2003)

We have owned a Lopi Liberty for over 5 years and it is wonderful. In the store where we bought it they have a Quadra fire (a brand that they don't sell) sitting next to it, as apparently that is their chief competitor---no comparison when your able to see the quality of construction side by side. We just ended a 10 day stretch of zero degrees and below, we were inside toasty warm and heated the whole house with it......no fan other than a celing fan to move warm air down.

Marie in Central WA


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

FrankTheTank said:


> Cabin~Do you use a fan to move around the heat or is that not necessary? WHat about when the days are more mild, like in the 30'sF????


No fan (the cabin is off-grid). On milder days, we make smaller fires and throttle down the air.


----------



## fsmfarms (Apr 7, 2005)

Cabin Fever - I can't believe my good fortune! I looked up the Lopi wood stoves, (I have been leaning towards a Jotul) I typed in my zip code to find a dealer near us and it came back with the name of the company that my daughter works for. I can get it wholesale!!! 

Now, with the Lopi - I won't need a manual damper in the chimney, right? The smallest model will work for our planned cabin. It sez 600 to 1200 sq. ft. and our cabin will be 750 - 820 sq ft. Since it never gets bitter, bitter cold here, the smallest model should work well for us. 

One more questie - how about creosote build-up in the damperless chimneys?
I know with the old fashioned dampers, we would do gentle burn-outs often, to keep the cresote from building up. How will this new quadra system work with that?

I've very familiar with old fashioned wood burning stoves, but this new technology is a whole different ballgame.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations on your good luck! And the answer is âNoâ your Lopi does not need a stovepipe damper.

Hereâs the good news. Creosote build-up is much, much less using an EPA-rated modern wood-burning stove compared to the stoves sold prior to the EPA regulations. EPA has required stove manufacturers to reduce air emissions. Emission reductions are commonly done in one of two ways: (1) catalysts or (2) secondary combustion. Lopi uses secondary combustion.

In older stoves, much of the volatile gases and hydrocarbons produced when burning wood would go up the chimney. These gases often would condense in the chimney to produce creosote. With modern EPA-rated stoves, these gases are burned up before leaving the firebox. In other words, with newer stoves, wood burns cleaner and more efficiently. The result is more BTUs of heat for your home, cleaner air, and less creosote build up. 

I had an old non-EPA Fisher stove. My stove pipe had a damper. Iâd clean the chimney ever two cords of wood burned. With my Lopi, I have never cleaned the chimney. Itâs in the guest cabin, so it isnât used too much. But Iâve put about six cords through it since I bought it several years ago and the chimney still doesnât need cleaning.


----------



## fsmfarms (Apr 7, 2005)

Cabin Fever, thank you for your well thought out and considered opinions. I've already asked dau. to check out the pricing for me. One more step closer to reality...


----------



## flowerpower (Nov 22, 2005)

We have had our Lopi stove for 5 yrs. I do not know the model. It is different from the pic in that it has a single cooktop. We have it as a fireplace insert. We love it. Very clean burning with the right wood. We have the fan on it but never use it.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

We too have a Lopi Endeavor that we got used at a garage sale in like-new condition and like it but we do have a little problem with it...maybe someone knows how to "fix" it? The pipes that are horizontal up in the firebox keep turning and then the little pins that hold them fall out and are lost in the ash. Recently we had the whole pipe fall down too! SInce it has warped enough to be too short to stay up we will need to replace the pipe but was wondernig if anyone else had that problem? 
Oh, my parents have one too but with a much shorter pipe on theirs....and they have had a chimney fire in it...am thinking they don't burn it open enough often enough.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

*Ann Mary*, go to this Lopi website: http://www.lopistoves.com/manual.asp?sku=33&title=Title_WSF_Endeavor&image=endeavorfs_sm#

When you're there, "click" the link for the Endeavor Owners Manual. The manual tells you have to replace the air tubes and has a replacement parts list that includes the air tubes and pins.

I've never had a problem with my air tubes bending. Ther previous owner of your unit must of had some real hot fires to get a tube to bend.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I think what has happened is that when the pin fell out unnoticed by us into the ashes ( they fell out repeatedly and then my husband got tired of buying and replacing them-the problem must have started before we got it since it has done it all along) so when we put the wood into the stove it is very easy to hit those tubes with the wood and the pin fell out. So then the pipe probably fell out into a "night" fire when it was nice and toasty and shut down and the heat of being on top of the fire all night warped it. Sigh! When we are done using it for this season and can have it shut down for a while we need to get in there and replace and fix things up. It is a good stove though! Keeps us toasty in our "less than air-tight" old farmhouse unless it gets around zero and the wind blows.


----------



## Stillponds (Sep 14, 2003)

My Lopi Endeavor had the pins fall out too. I replaced the pins with short sheet metal screws. That was several years ago and they are still holding in there. The tubes are just black pipe (made in China). You might find some old American made black pipe, drill the proper size holes in it, and you're better than new.


----------



## Lupin (May 4, 2008)

I have the Lopi Freedom wood burning stove insert and really enjoy the heat. But... After I push the bypass in for normal operation, the stove moans like a ghost. The sound is really annoying. Does anyone have any suggestions? The stove is only 5 months old but has been doing this since we got it. I had hoped it would go away. OR is it haunted?
Thanks,
Lupin


----------

